# Schwarzer Bilschirm bei YouTube



## Hackseputt (18. Februar 2011)

Tach zusammen,
also ich fang mal gleich an: Ich habe ein Problem mit YouTube. Die Seite ansich funktioniert makellos, jedoch kann ich keine Videos mehr anschauen. Statt des Videos gibt es nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Dieses Phänomen hab ich nun schon seit 3 Tagen und es ist keine Besserung aufgetreten. Den Flashplayer hab ich schon deinstalliert und nochmal neu installiert. Was kann ich sonst noch tun ? 
Ich wäre sehr dankbar über eine Antwort.

Systeminfo:
Win7 (64bit)
Firefox (nur da iexplorer und auf meinem iPod Touch funkts)


----------



## Sator (19. Februar 2011)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> also ich fang mal gleich an: Ich habe ein Problem mit YouTube. Die Seite ansich funktioniert makellos, jedoch kann ich keine Videos mehr anschauen. Statt des Videos gibt es nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Dieses Phänomen hab ich nun schon seit 3 Tagen und es ist keine Besserung aufgetreten. Den Flashplayer hab ich schon deinstalliert und nochmal neu installiert. Was kann ich sonst noch tun ?
> Ich wäre sehr dankbar über eine Antwort.
> 
> ...



Strg-Shift-Entf und komplett Alles mal löschen. Also oben "Alles" auswählen und dann überall die Häckchen setzen.


----------



## Hackseputt (19. Februar 2011)

Hab ich gemacht, geht immer noch nicht -.- Aber danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Goyle 2010 (19. Februar 2011)

Firefox komplett deinstallieren und genauer hingucken was für Add-Ons du für Firefox installierst.

YouTube benötigt meines Wissens nur den Adobe Flash Player...

Achja bevor du es neu installierst führe bitte eine Reinigung mit CCleaner durch um alte Dateireste zu beseitigen


----------



## Hackseputt (20. Februar 2011)

/done
funktioniert nur leider immernoch nicht -.- doofes YouTube aber auch...


----------



## Hackseputt (20. Februar 2011)

Nachtrag: Wenn ich meine Favoriten in meinem Kanal anschaue funktioniert alles, aber wenn ich das selbe Video "public" anschaue gehts wieder nicht...


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2011)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Wenn ich meine Favoriten in meinem Kanal anschaue funktioniert alles, aber wenn ich das selbe Video "public" anschaue gehts wieder nicht...



Das deutet doch darauf hin, dass da was mit Cookies & Co. nicht stimmt oder?
So genau kenn ich mich allerdings auch nicht aus, als dass ich wüsste wie man das beheben kann.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, habe auch schon die Tipps aus diesem Thread beachtet, leider ohne Erfolg...


das Problem tritt sowohl bei Firefox als auch beim Internet Explorer auf.


Hoffentlich findet irgendwer in naher Zukunft eine Lösung =/


----------



## hyakiss25 (23. Februar 2011)

ich jetzt auch das gleiche Problem wie der TE , kann auch keine Videos mehr bei Youtube an schauen -.- sehe auch nur ein schwarzen bildschirm tipps haben nicht geholfen . vor 2 tagen gings alles noch


----------



## Thoor (23. Februar 2011)

hyakiss25 schrieb:


> ich jetzt auch das gleiche Problem wie der TE , kann auch keine Videos mehr bei Youtube an schauen -.- sehe auch nur ein schwarzen bildschirm tipps haben nicht geholfen . vor 2 tagen gings alles noch



Ich hab genau dasselbe Problem -.-

ist es möglich das Youtube grad irgend n Problem hat und bei teils Leuten nicht geht?


----------



## Hackseputt (27. Februar 2011)

Noch ein geiles Phänomen: Wenn ich ein Video mit vorgeschalteter Werbung gugcke, kann ich die Werbung astrein anschauen. Aber das Video spackt dann wieder rum -.- Das ist doch ne totalverarsche


----------



## Hackseputt (28. Februar 2011)

Soderle, an alle, die das selbe Problem haben wie ich:
Ihr könnt zumindest das Video im "Pop out" anschauen. Das ist der dritte Button von rechts.


----------



## AcJoker (5. März 2011)

Der Flash Player läuft nicht mit 64bit.
Firefox ist aber rein auf 64bit ausgelegt bzw. so installiert bei einem 64bit System
Aber der IE8 sollte in einer 64bit und einer 32bit Version installiert sein.
Mit der IE8 32bit Version sollte es dann eigentlich dann laufen.

Wie lief´s denn vorher bzw. lief es überhaupt mal?


----------



## Arosk (5. März 2011)

AcJoker schrieb:


> Der Flash Player läuft nicht mit 64bit.
> Firefox ist aber rein auf 64bit ausgelegt bzw. so installiert bei einem 64bit System
> Aber der IE8 sollte in einer 64bit und einer 32bit Version installiert sein.
> Mit der IE8 32bit Version sollte es dann eigentlich dann laufen.
> ...



Ergibt keinen Sinn, da es bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert.

Trotz allem funkt. der Flashplayer bei 64 Bit Browser nicht... Warum gehts dann bei meinem 64 Bit Firefox? Ich kapiers nicht und benutzt einfach weiterhin Chrome ^^


----------



## AcJoker (5. März 2011)

Oh da muss ich mich selber korrigieren.

Ich hab nen Laptop mit Win 7 64 bit recht neu.
Dazu FF 4 beta.
Anfangs lief Youtube dort nur mit dem IE 8 32 bit.

Aber jetzt habe ich´s grade noch mal getestet und siehe da es läuft nun plötzlich doch. 
Ob FF durch ein Update das Problem mit dem Flash Player umgeht oder ob youtube da nun etwas geändert hat k.a..

Ich hatte nur diese Info hier: http://www.tipps-tricks-kniffe.de/kein-flashplayer-fuer-windows-vista-64-bit/


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

Im übrigen, es gibt eine 64Bit-Version des Flashplayers. Ist zwar noch Beta, aber läuft bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## AcJoker (5. März 2011)

Wenn man eine solche Info gibt sollte man die Leute vielleicht nicht dumm sterben lassen und mehr Infos raus rücken.

Die Flash Player 64bit beta gibt´s unter dem Codenamen Square bei Adobe zum laden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

Ok, dann hier noch der genaue Link zum Flash Player "Square"

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html


----------



## Hackseputt (7. März 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt mal "Square" installiert... geht immer noch nicht. Ich glaub auch nicht dass es mit meinem 64bit System zusammenhängt, weil ich das schon seit Weihnachten benutz und es erst seit ca. 17 Tagen nicht mehr geht.... 

Aber ich danke euch trotzdem für eure Hilfsbereitschaft


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. März 2011)

Square ist auch nur für die 64Bit-Versionen der Browser gedacht. Da laufen keine 32Bit-Plugins.

Selbst unter x64 startet der IE standardmäßig als 32Bit-Prozess, FF wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Palimbula (7. März 2011)

Es gibt eine 64Bit-Version von Firefox?


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. März 2011)

Die 4er-Version (Beta) schon.


----------

